# Archer's Mark Web Version



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Received this notice from Scott at Archer's Mark this morning.

"Archer's Mark Web is back for free for a limited time: http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/web 
So for all you Android users you now have a limited free alternative."

I (hopefully) convinced him this morning to also include emailing a csv file like the mobile app so that the Web users can take advantage of Archer's Tape as well.

Prag Lee


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Being a religious droid user still I almost bought some second hand ipod just to try the AM. Hearing now all electronics banned from a competition shooting?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wondering where you heard that all electronics would be banned? I think that might be kinda hard to do - it is the 21st century.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

bigHUN said:


> Being a religious droid user still I almost bought some second hand ipod just to try the AM. Hearing now all electronics banned from a competition shooting?


This is new to me. I could see maybe on an unknown 3 d course. But NFAA field course don't so.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

bigHUN said:


> Being a religious droid user still I almost bought some second hand ipod just to try the AM. Hearing now all electronics banned from a competition shooting?


You can still use the program in advance of going on the course (probably while still home) to write out or print your sight marks, or to make a sight tape.

Some organizations (USA Archery) won't allow their use on the course, or even allow the features that tell you how much to adjust your sight if you are shooting off.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wondering where you heard that all electronics would be banned? I think that might be kinda hard to do - it is the 21st century.


unfortunatelly
In Ontario this is new for 2015, you can use the electronics but you can not hand in the scores at IFAA Field tournaments and FITA.
there is an other discussion about this...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

WA (and USA Archery as a result) prohibits electronics during FITA Field competitions...no cell phones, no range finders, no ipods. Some of the software available allows you to range find, measure angles for cuts, track arrow groupings and make sight corrections. It also disallows the use of written notes that would assist in calculating angles and distances. Only normal sight mark notes are allowed. 

Book 4

"22.7. For athletes of all divisions the following equipment is not permitted:

22.7.1. Any electronic or electrical device that can be attached to the athlete's equipment.

22.7.2. Any electronic communication device (including mobile phones), headsets or noise reduction devices in front of the waiting line on the practice field and at any time on the course.

22.7.3. On unmarked rounds any type of range finders or any other means of estimating distances or angles not covered by the current rules regarding athletes equipment.

22.7.4. Any part of an athlete’s equipment that has been added or modified to serve the purpose of estimating distances or angles, nor may any regular piece of equipment be used explicitly for that purpose.

22.7.5. Any written memoranda or electronic storage device that may be used for calculating angles, and distances apart from notes of the athlete’s normal sight marks, the recording of the present personal scores or any part of the World Archery Rules."

Electronics are allowed in other competitions.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Not sure for US but here North of the border a new "K" discipline was formed, I can use electronics as alternative to judging distances (also crossbows over 90 lbs fall into this cathegor, also any kind of bows with any type of sights...sort of open class), but no official scores - or eventually records will be documented.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I would still use AM for practice if that would be available for droids


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow thanks for the updates on this.


----------



## forthill (Nov 15, 2013)

sight type is not available so if you are using sure loc or a CBE which sight type should you choose
Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sight tape is available for Archers Mark - mobile version. I am working with them now to get Archers Mark Web compatible with Archers Tape as well. 

http://youtu.be/at5LtBLPA9o


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Used the Archers Tape marks table feature this weekend at the Ohio Archers Assoc. 3D Trail shoot. Didn't use the tape as my marks are pretty closed together (I'll be checking the tape over the next couple of weeks, though). We shot 4 to 80 yards. The marks are the same as the mobile AM function but printed so I can use it for FITA Field. Before I had to type everything into an Excel spreadsheet. Being able to switch back and forth from yards to meters is extremely helpful as well. Thanks, guys.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The faster the arrow, the closer the marks on the tape are going to be, especially on the low end. I wrote Archer's Tape, but I only use it to double check that I've set my sight correctly using my marks CARD.  The marks should be exactly the same no matter if from AM mobile, AM Web, or Archer's Tape. Thanks for the feedback, I'll pass it on to the AM guys.



hdracer said:


> Used the Archers Tape marks table feature this weekend at the Ohio Archers Assoc. 3D Trail shoot. Didn't use the tape as my marks are pretty closed together (I'll be checking the tape over the next couple of weeks, though). We shot 4 to 80 yards. The marks are the same as the mobile AM function but printed so I can use it for FITA Field. Before I had to type everything into an Excel spreadsheet. Being able to switch back and forth from yards to meters is extremely helpful as well. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sight tape is available for Archers Mark - mobile version. I am working with them now to get Archers Mark Web compatible with Archers Tape as well.
> 
> http://youtu.be/at5LtBLPA9o


Lee.

This is my 3rd year using the mobile version. I'm still not able to print out a sight tape from the .csv file. Sure, it has a complete line up of numbers, but they don't mean anything for an actual printable sight tape to use. 

HELP if it's to work.
/Users/Robert/Desktop/Archers Mark/Apex7/6:28sighttape.csv


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Are you expecting the .csv (Comma Separated Values) to have the sight tape in it? The .csv file is simple a list of numbers that is used by the Archer's Tape program. Have you downloaded Archer's Tape and installed it on your computer? If you have, have you watched the video to see how to use it? 



Rabbit57 said:


> Lee.
> 
> This is my 3rd year using the mobile version. I'm still not able to print out a sight tape from the .csv file. Sure, it has a complete line up of numbers, but they don't mean anything for an actual printable sight tape to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------

